# for those of you who were induced!



## nlz2468

This is for any of you ladies who have been induced. How long did it take from start to finish? I have been told that i will be induced around 38weeks and i have heard that its a long and hard process if you are induced which scears the hell out of me :( My mum was induced with all 3 of her children and she was in labour for upto 48hours :dohh:

Does anyone have a quick and easy labour if they are induced?

Your experiences much apprieciated please :thumbup: x


----------



## amjon

I was induced. It took 4 days start to finish, but only about 2 hours of labor I felt and even that wasn't all that bad.


----------



## jess1983

I had DD 7 hours and 45 minutes after being induced I was only in active labor for 2 and a half hours of that though the first five I was waiting for everything to kick in and felt fine. I loved my induction it was extremely fast. Good luck


----------



## becstar

I was induced with my daughter, from the first pessary to giving birth it was 42 hours, but only 8hrs 40 minutes of actual labour - it took ages for anything to work for me.


----------



## mumj18

I was induced and feel really positive about it - I'd love to be induced again this time.
I think everyone's bodies react to it differently so don't listen to people who say aww it takes ages!
I had the gel inserted in the afternoon and by nine that niht was getting very SLIGHT pains, nothing I couldn't happily sleep through.
By 2am I was 3cm, in the morning at 8am I had my waters broken and my little girl was born at 8.36pm.
I don't have a bad thing to say about induction.
xxx


----------



## megan.rose

I was induced at 39 weeks, It took 12 hours from start to finish and was very smooth, I started contracting five minutes after the gel was put in. My epi never worked so I did it all natural and it was an amazing experience and I am very happy with my labour and delivery!


----------



## Dorian

With baby #1 I my waters broke at 3am. By noon nothing was happening, so I was given picotin. I had my baby at 7pm. 

With baby #3, I had gel put on my cervix at around 11am. He, also, was born by evening (I can't remember what time. lol) of the same day.

Being induced is just a way to help things move along. My contractions were a bit stronger with the gel, but I much preferred it to the picotin. It really just depends on your body, how long its going to take. Just like if you went into labour naturally.


----------



## Mom To 2

I was induced and it was a very positive experience. I loved everything about it. I went in at 6am, took about 2 hrs to get everything rolling. My son was born at 1:30. So about 5 1/2 hrs of labor. I would be all for doing it again.


----------



## zennie

I was induced with my first baby at 41 weeks + 3 days. Was on pitocin drip. Worked fine for a few hours, strong contractions and dilated to 4 cms. Unfortunately the baby got into distress as they upped the dosage of pitocin and her heartbeat slowed dangerously down. I was rushed off foe an emergency c-section. Thankfully baby was fine.
Second time around I went into labour on my due date. Am hoping I dont go over this time and can avoid being induced.


----------



## snowangel187

I was induced the day before my due date. Pitocin was started around 11:30am and I delivered naturally at 8:20pm.
I enjoyed my delivery and can't wait to be able to do it again.. (call me crazy :haha: )
The only thing that I 'suffered' with was at one point the pitocin dose was too high, and my contractions were back to back with no break in between, I just thought that was 'normal' labor until a nurse realized what was going on and backed off the pitocin.. 

Good Luck! :)


----------



## jaydensmommy9

i was induced was in labor from 9:30 am till 4:11pm and i was easy he came out in three small pushes so not long at all and he was my first which is the longest


----------



## lily2614

I was induced with my son. I will have to tell you though that I was already dilated to a 4 when I went in. I was induced because I had been contracting for weeks and I never would go into full labor so she induced me. I had to be at the hospital at 7:30 am and within 30 minutes of getting the piticon I was already contracting. I had my epideral before I started to feel anything and I had him at 6:40 that evening. I was dilated for a while before I started to push but I needed to thin out more. I pushed for 40 minutes. It was a VERY easy delivery. That was my first baby. 

Now when my sister had her first she was in labor for over a day I think and it was a very hard delivery. She wasn't hardly dilated when she went in to be induced. I think it all depends on your body and if your body is ready. My body was obviously trying to go in to labor it just wouldn't full force so when those meds started coming it was easy peasy.


----------



## ems

9 hrs from start to birth :)


----------



## bumpyjo

i was induced at 37 weeks and had three tablets six hours apart had to stay in delivery suite as was high risk pregnancy. nothing happened i then had a sweep which really hurt me but still nothing then i had my show then they came and broke my waters n told me to walk around then about an hour later pain started then they got stronger throughout the day and i had my bot that night forceps delivery after a long labour and pushing for hours with nothing happening i literally had no energy left. so altogether abot 4 days x


----------



## robinator

16 hours


----------



## Lisa1981

My induction started on the Tuesday night at 11.30 pm when I was 40+10 and baby was born via forceps delivery on the Friday morning at 8.59am (40+14). I was having contractions from the Monday night but they didn't get intense till the Rhursday morning. Waters broke without me noticing. Was moved to labour ward at 6.30pm on Thursday and laboured overnight. Started pushing just after 5am on Friday morning and Cullen was delivered at 8.59am. Personally I would avoid induction in the future unless there was a medical reason. I has fluctuating high blood pressure last time and felt induction was my only option.


----------



## ohbananas

I got induced Saturday morning at 9:30 am, didn't really feel the contractions till around 2 pm. The contractions stopped by the next morning, I went home at 9:30 am the next day. Contractions started again at around 1:00 pm Sunday, every 7 minutes for 3 hours, every 5 minutes for the next 15 hours. When I could no longer handle my body shaking uncontrollably I called the hospital at 5:30 am on Monday, they told if was probably a good time to come in since we live half an hour away. So by the time I got my ass ready and into the car it was 9:45, we got there at 10:30 am. Contractions are about every 3 minutes now. They got me into a labour ward, checked me and I was only at 5, well they gave me morphine and I slept till 1:50 when they woke me up to check me and break my waters. After that contractions were back to back, but I got to sleep through them. LOVE MORPHINE & FENTANYOL. Baby was born 2 hours later at 3:55 pm.

So I was in labour for 53 hours from start to finish...


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was induced at 39+2 went straight to pitocin since I was dilated I didnt need to start with the cervical gel the day before. 
My labor was a total of 18 hours long, only about 25 minutes of pushing. He did wonderful during the whole induction, heartrate never increased or dropped, no instruments needed at all. It was a good experience. I did get the epidural after 3 hours though after they broke my waters, butwore off at the end and it wasnt too bad. It was the best day of my life.


----------



## Buttercup84

I had a prostin gel inserted at about 11am on the Sunday, was supposed to be 2 but they were busy so just decided to just send me straight to delivery suite later that day and break my waters/put me on the syntocinon drip. Things got a bit delayed again and the drip was started at about 6am on the Monday... I had her at 4:31pm (9lbs 4oz) after 6 minutes of pushing with no forceps or ventouse needed. I was 41+4 when induction was started and had an epidural shortly after the drip was started which I would recommend. I feel it helped me keep my energy up and as I wasn't completely numb I could still feel pressure in my bum with every contraction so I knew when to push.


----------



## DarlingGirl

My experience was totally fine, just took a bit of patience. It took 48 hours from the start of induction to DD being born, but only 10 hours or so of that was actual labour.
Would love the experience of spontaneous labour next time around.


----------



## happygal

i was so scared of being induced but it was fab! 
i was given propess at 7am, by luch time i was getting mild contractions every 6 minutes, i was checked and was 4cm so moved to delivery.
i had my waters broken at 2pm and was started on the drip at 4pm.
i managed until 8pm with no pain relief at all but it was starting to get painfull so i asked for gas and air. 
i was checked at 8.30 and had a little cry when i was told i was only 5cm.
by 9pm though the feeling totally changed and i said i needed to push, i was told not to as i wasnt dilated enough, i kept insisting so was checked again and was happy to hear i was 10cm and ready to push.
after a few pushes olivia was born at 9.28pm.

i honestly couldnt of asked for a better labour and although id love a natural labour this time seeing as its likely to be my last baby, i wouldnt be worrried if i needed to be induced x


----------



## Gemmamuk

I was induced at 38+1 and it took 33 hours from start to finish - but they gave me pethidine in the night so I could get some sleep as I wasn't progressing. Only in established labour for about 7 hours and pushing for about 40 mins

One thing I would suggest is taking any offers of an epidural. I went in absolutely freaked out by the thought if them and kept refusing. They kept saying I would need one because of the drip I was on to speed things up. In the end I agreed - best decision I ever made!!!!


----------



## dan-o

nlz2468 said:


> Does anyone have a quick and easy labour if they are induced?

Yes, me! My contractions started the morning after I had the pessary, as soon as I woke up. Mild but frequent, then gradually increasing in strength. 
I was 3cm by 11am (had a sweep during this exam) 5cm at 2.30pm(ish) just an anterior lip by 3pm, fully dilated by 3.30pm, started pushing 3.40pm, baby born at 3.47pm! He was back to back, so I made sure I pushed really hard as I knew he was posterior & was adament I didnt want forceps!!!

I didnt need any pitocin and my waters never had to be broken. I didnt need an epidural either (despite asking for one when I was fully dilated :haha:)


----------



## stacy1991

i was induced at 37+4 weeks. i had my waters broke at 7.20am and was put on a syntocinon drip to bring my contractions on and then my baby boy was born 6.32pm that night. It was the most painful thing for me i ended up gettin an epidural.

I think everyones is deff but i think the syntocinon drip is the worse. At one stage i couldnt even get a breath in between contractions..


----------



## Crannog

I was induced at 41+4. Got the gel put in at 7am. Mild pains started around lunch time - very very manageable. More gel at 2pm. Full on contractions at 4pm (well back to back,no pain in tummy as such) and baby born at 8.15pm. It was all very fast and furious, but with the help of gas and air was fine.


----------



## kanga

I guess it depends what method of induction. I just had the drip. From the drip going in to the baby coming out, it was 11 hours. 

however people who have a pessary may count their start from when that goes in, but they may not have any contractions for hours afterwards


----------



## Nrs2772

I was induced at 7am and had my baby at 10:03pm.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I was induced, and it was a very positive experience (all beit it took me aghes to go into labour!)

I got my first pessary at 4pm on Wednesday, and Paige was born at 10.55am on Friday Morning. I had to get a further 2 pessaries, and even after the third, nothng was happening! They broke my waters at around 4am on the Friday (I was just about 2cm, so they managed!) I was in labour for just under 6hours (almost 2 of those were pushing!)


----------



## 3rdtimearound

I was induced and after 24 hours nothing had happened - no contractions/dilation etc.

Then they broke my waters (i was 1cm) at 10.45am and I was holding my daughter 1hr20 minutes later. When I go I go fast :lol: Both labours were under 2 hours.


----------



## pandinha

From the time they started the pitocin until delivery was 22 hours. Started at noon on Friday and delivered at about 10am Saturday morning. Though it might have been faster if not for baby being face up and causing part of my cervix to not dilate properly.


----------



## costgang

ive been induced 3 times, and all of them were really quick, only needing one dose of the stuff they use, first was about 6 hours, 2nd 4 and 3rd was 3, didnt even make it to labour ward for drugs with the 3rd,lol and i will going again in july, all at 38 weeks,x due to diabetes,


----------



## citymouse

14 hours, including the 4.5 it took the cervidil to work and the two hours I spent laboring down before pushing (after I was 10 cm/fully effaced). Spent 9.5 hours in active labor, 2 of that without an epidural, and the rest was really peaceful and amazing.


----------

